# New to the GTO forum



## Evo.Killer (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey everyone new to this forum. Just bought my 05 GTO August 6th. Bought it from an older guy with only 2,000 miles on it. He was keeping it for a collector item. So now I got 6,500 miles on it. I love the car. haven't done much yet to the car just enjoying it they way it is. IM from Lakeland which is 5 mins away from Lake Tapps and Sumner. Anyone else near by? Have seen a handful of GTO's in surrounding neighborhoods....Would love to go for a cruise with others...


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Evo.Killer said:


> Hey everyone new to this forum. Just bought my 05 GTO August 6th. Bought it from an older guy with only 2,000 miles on it. He was keeping it for a collector item. So now I got 6,500 miles on it. I love the car. haven't done much yet to the car just enjoying it they way it is. IM from Lakeland which is 5 mins away from Lake Tapps and Sumner. Anyone else near by? Have seen a handful of GTO's in surrounding neighborhoods....Would love to go for a cruise with others...


Congratulations and welcome! Nice Goat:cheers


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

congrats!!! arty: arty: :cheers


----------



## Evo.Killer (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks....seems like we are few and far between...havent seen anyone in wa. state


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

i am north of you a bit. i live in the skagit valley, but my goats in E. wa for winter storage


----------



## Evo.Killer (Sep 23, 2007)

Alright in the spring we should get together. My buddy saw 6 GTO's crusing together on HWY 18 and getting on to I-90 east so there are a few just havent see any of them.


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

what tranny do you have?


----------



## Evo.Killer (Sep 23, 2007)

auto only bc i had a manuel before and sitting in traffic like i do isnt worth it to me having a manuel anymore.


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

Evo.Killer said:


> Alright in the spring we should get together. My buddy saw 6 GTO's crusing together on HWY 18 and getting on to I-90 east so there are a few just havent see any of them.


definetly this spring we should go for a cruise, march-april mine will be ovut of storage. i have only seen one GTO so far. it was two years ago. it was a 04 QSM.


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

welcome, what wheels do you have?


----------



## Evo.Killer (Sep 23, 2007)

18" Chip Foose....245/45/18 BFG rubber


----------



## ezchronic (Mar 18, 2007)

*hello*

HI EVERYONE....JUST MOVED HERE FROM SCOTTSDALE,AZ...I RUN 2 CAR AUDIO LOCATIONS HERE IN VEGAS...CHRONIC CAR AUDIO...I HAVE A 05 CUSTOM GTO...LETS LOCALS GO CRUSIN...ERIC


----------



## Crisisman (Jan 19, 2008)

Evo.Killer said:


> Alright in the spring we should get together. My buddy saw 6 GTO's crusing together on HWY 18 and getting on to I-90 east so there are a few just havent see any of them.


Hrmmm...that sounds very familiar. We have a fair number of WA GTOs in the Northwest section of ls2gto.com. We had a number of cruises and gtgs last year. There is at least one other GTO in Lakeland that I know of...black 04. There's 4 of us within 1 square mile here in Kent. BTW, I'm Pat.


----------



## safetykiller (Jan 25, 2008)

Any plans for some GTGs/cruises? I will be home in a few weeks and need to get my parts on and I'm ready for a summer. Getting a Pedders, 3.91, kooks, Rane's magnaflow and volant, cory P&P, dyno tune, them comes the wheels that I can't decide on. Can't wait it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice gto, have fun and stay safe


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ezchronic said:


> HI EVERYONE....JUST MOVED HERE FROM SCOTTSDALE,AZ...I RUN 2 CAR AUDIO LOCATIONS HERE IN VEGAS...CHRONIC CAR AUDIO...I HAVE A 05 CUSTOM GTO...LETS LOCALS GO CRUSIN...ERIC


That`s one awesome looking GTO! 
Bet the stereo sounds good too.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

welcome to the both of you :cheers:


----------

